# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Confrence Hey Siri : Apple lance watchOS 2, le nouvel OS de sa smartwatch

## Michael Guilloux

*Confrence Hey Siri : Apple lance watchOS 2, le nouvel OS de sa smartwatch*
*Qui va bientt accueillir lapplication Facebook Messenger*

LApple Watch a t lanc  la fin du mois dAvril avec succs mais, une fois chez les consommateurs, la montre connecte de la firme de Tim Cook na pas toujours t  la hauteur des attentes de ces derniers. Lune des critiques adresses  lendroit de la montre connecte dApple est que lexcution des applications initialement conues pour liPhone sur lApple Watch mettait parfois  rude preuve les performances du dispositif intelligent. Certaines applications sexcutent trop lentement, ce qui laisse les utilisateurs avec un ensemble rduit dapplications quils peuvent rellement exploiter  fond.

Pour remdier  ce problme, Apple a annonc -  sa confrence mondiale pour les dveloppeurs - watchOS 2, un nouveau systme dexploitation pour lApple Watch avec un support pour les applications natives, ainsi que des outils pour permettre aux dveloppeurs de crer de telles applications. En version bta avec sa plus rcente version publie au mois de juillet, watchOS 2 atteindra la disponibilit gnrale le 16 septembre, comme la annonc Apple aujourdhui  sa confrence Hey Siri.

Le nouvel OS, qui va supporter des applications qui fonctionnent exclusivement sur lApple Watch, va permettre doffrir des performances plus dcentes au dispositif. Il annonce galement une plus grande indpendance de lApple Watch vis--vis de liPhone. En effet, la montre sera dsormais en mesure de communiquer directement avec un rseau Wi-Fi, au lieu davoir  compter sur le Wifi du smartphone. Elle dpendra galement moins des capacits de liPhone tant donn quelle pourra excuter beaucoup plus de tches  son niveau, sans avoir recours au smartphone. Les dveloppeurs pourront galement crer des applications qui peuvent utiliser le microphone, le haut-parleur, avoir accs aux diffrents capteurs ou encore lire la vido sur la face de la montre.

Il faut galement prciser que la boutique dapplications pour lApple Watch contient plus de 10.000 applications, mais va encore accueillir un nouvel arrivant : Facebook Messenger. Jeff Williams, vice-prsident des oprations chez Apple a annonc larrive de lapplication Messenger de Facebook sur la montre connecte du constructeur de smartphones haut de gamme, pour permettre aux utilisateurs davoir des conversations  partir de leurs poignets. 


Bien dautres diteurs ont galement annonc quils apporteraient leurs applications sur lApple Watch. 

*Sources* : Annonce du lancement de watchOS 2, Annonce de larrive de Facebook Messenger sur lApple Watch

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?


 ::fleche::  Forum iOS

----------


## RyzenOC

J'ai suivie la keynote, Apple annonce que 97% des utilisateurs d'une Iwatch sont satisfait... Je reste trs sceptique sur ces chiffres.
Concernant la keynote, pardon d'tre cru, mais ma conclusion c'est que l'avantage avec le vide, c'est que son absence n'en cre pas un...

Il n'y rien de nouveau: un nouvel Ipad (avec un cran plus grand "pour les pro"), un nouvel Iphone et des spectateurs qui applaudissent  chaque phares de Tim Cook  ::ptdr:: 

Bref je m'attendais a mieux quand mme  ::(:

----------


## Khleo

Ce n'est pas parce que Apple fait un keynote que forcement ils vont rvolutionner le march... Ils ont des nouveaux produits, ils les prsentent, parfois a plait, parfois a plait moins...

Perso j'ai bien hate de tester watchOS2  ::D: 

Sinon pour l'apple TV a ne m'est pas vraiment utile car je n'ai pas de tl ><

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce n'est pas parce que Apple fait un keynote que forcement ils vont rvolutionner le march... Ils ont des nouveaux produits, ils les prsentent, parfois a plait, parfois a plait moins...


Non se ne sont pas des nouveaux produits mais des remakes. Elle est la ma critique.

Je vois pas l'intrt de louer une salle de concert juste pour prsenter le mme truc que l'anne dernire avec juste une lgre mise a niveau hardware.

----------


## Guikingone

L'avantage d'Apple, c'est qu'ils restent prvisibles, tout les ans  la mme priode, ils ressortent les mmes arguments/outils/produits et les amoureux de la marque crient au gnie et  la rvolution ... 

L'Ipad Pro ? Des rumeurs l'annonaient depuis des annes, la tablette se rapproche de plus en plus de la Surface (qui elle, perce dans l'univers pro) et je ne dirait rien sur ce stylet (un coucou  Nintendo sur ce coup ?) vendu la peau des bourses sans raison. 

L'iPhone 6s ? Quelle rvolution mes amis ! Un tlphone plus fin et plus cher ... On progresse. 

L'Apple TV ? L'intrt de nos jours ? Surtout si on se base sur le fait qu'il procure les mmes services qu'un box FAI ...

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> L'avantage d'Apple, c'est qu'ils restent prvisibles, tout les ans  la mme priode, ils ressortent les mmes arguments/outils/produits et les amoureux de la marque crient au gnie et  la rvolution ...


C'est nouveau: il est mal de faire des confrences  date fixe. On sait pas pourquoi, mais bon puisque tu le dis c'est que ton avis est probablement suprieur  celui de tout le reste de l'humanit (voir nettement plus).  ::ptdr:: 

Quand  parler de ressortir les mmes produits, si on prend l'iPhone par exemple tout change sauf la coque, mais peut-tre qu'un vrai connaisseur dans ton genre pense que y'a que a qui compte ?  :8O: 

Tu russis quand-mme  vacuer 100% du contenu de la confrence et du dtail des produits, au prtexte que t'es un type blas (et qui visiblement ne connat pas grand chose  la technologie).




> L'Ipad Pro ? Des rumeurs l'annonaient depuis des annes,


L encore une rvlation: si t'as invent un truc, mme gnial,  partir du moment o un hurluberlu avait prdit que a arriverait un jour, ton produit a devient de la merde dont il faut cacher l'existence.  ::mouarf:: 

Des rumeurs sur Apple y'en a tous les jours, donc je vois pas ce qu'il y a de prvisible. Et rver tout haut d'un truc ne le fait pas apparatre par magie. D'autant en plus que si le nom "iPad pro" avait circul en rumeurs depuis longtemps a n'tait que des conjectures (et des envies de certains) et qu'on ne savait absolument rien de ses caractristiques relles.




> la tablette se rapproche de plus en plus de la Surface


Parce qu'elle a un clavier optionnel et un stylet optionnel ? L belle affaire l'iPad premier du nom, je me souviens que Jobs en personne l'avait prsent avec un clavier optionnel, et l on avait pas encore entendu parl de Surface. Pareil pour les stylets et claviers-pochettes, a fait des annes qu'on en voit sur iPad.

Non vraiment, c'est  la seule existence d'accessoires optionnels que tu juges des caractristiques de ces 2 produits ?

Je crois qu'on ferait mieux de parler de ce qu'il y a dans l'appareil: chez MS du x86, bref du complet rchauff technologiquement, pas trop adapt  une tablette, mais parfait pour maintenir l'ancestrale compatibilit Win32 totalement technologiquement obsolte et 100% inadapt  un usage tactile. Et comme a, a fait des applis, parce qu'on va tre honnte y'a pas beaucoup de devs qui ont envie de perdre de l'argent  faire des applis pour une tablette qui ne se vend pas.
Chez Apple, c'est de l'ARM, et encore mieux avec des CPU conu par Apple et qui sont les plus efficaces du march. Le jour o MS aura des comptences pour concevoir les composants de ses produits tu m'appelles  ::roll:: 
Et l pas question de recycler des applis datant de Systme 7 (le contemporain de Win32, si, si !!!) pour remplir le store.  ::ptdr::  L chez Adobe ou Autodesk on a t oblig de bosser un peu, et le rsultat est l: aujourd'hui les applications sortent d'abord sur iOS, et ensuit si elles ont du succs elles sont (ou pas) port sur Android, puis peut-tre (ou pas) sous Windows Phone/tablet.

Bref, l'iPad est la parfaite antithse de la Surface qui n'est qu'un ramassis de compromis douteux et de technologies d'un autre temps !

Ajoutons que ceux qui veulent de la compatibilit Win32 ne sont pas une clientle de nouvelles technologies, les tablettes c'est pas pour eux. Et que de nos jours avec les outils de dveloppements existants sur toutes les plateformes, et qui sont tous d'un trs bon niveau, on ne peut absolument plus dire que Windows a un avantage quelconque quand il s'agit d'crire du neuf. Sans compter qu'application rime aujourd'hui souvent avec application web, bref l Windows en fait on s'en fout ! C'est beaucoup plus l'ergonomie et les performances (et pas que CPU pures, mais ractivit, qualit d'affichage et GPU) des appareils qui vont jouer. Et l dessus l'iPad pro crase juste les autres.




> (qui elle, perce dans l'univers pro)


Elle perce quoi ? Un trou pour sa tombe ? Je dis a parce que les 2 premires versions ont t des bides, et que pour la 3eme MS se refuse toujours  en dvoiler les chiffres de ventes. Mais  part a tout va bien.
Et ct iPad selon les tudes, il domine toujours de trs loin le monde des tablettes en usage pro. Avec Android derrire voil qui laisse bien peu de chance  MS de percer un jour rellement.

Mais bon si tu as des chiffres srieux et pas des incantations dlirantes, on est prs  les lire




> et je ne dirait rien sur ce stylet (un coucou  Nintendo sur ce coup ?) vendu la peau des bourses sans raison.


Tu ne diras rien ( part des conneries), mais je peux te dire qu'on parle d'un style bluetooth avec capteur de pression et d'inclinaison (tiens, encore un truc que la Surface ne fait pas). C'est techniquement la mme chose que te vends Wacom au mme tarif d'ailleurs.




> L'iPhone 6s ? Quelle rvolution mes amis ! Un tlphone plus fin et plus cher ... On progresse.


Non pas plus fin, et plus cher en Europe uniquement  cause des taux de change Euro/Dollar (mais c'est la faute du mchant Apple hein).

Parlons pas de technique tu comprends pas, sinon tu aurais voqu par exemple le 3D touch qui permet de faire l'quivalent du clic droit et des menus contextuels sur un cran tactile. Personne d'autre le fait, et en tout cas pas MS et sa Surface, pourtant c'est une vraie avance ergonomique.




> L'Apple TV ? L'intrt de nos jours ? Surtout si on se base sur le fait qu'il procure les mmes services qu'un box FAI ...


L'intrt de nos jours ? Offrir un vrai catalogue applicatif, une bonne ergonomie, Siri, des perfs excellentes (c'est un A8) Excuses-moi mais c'est trs au dessus d'une Freebox 4K, qui pourtant est ce qui se fait de mieux en box (parce que ce que fait Bouygues, Orange ou SFR/Misricable c'est faut tre honnte de la pure daube).
Et encore on parle de pays o il y a des boxes. La France est d'ailleurs l'un des seuls pays o a s'est vraiment dvelopp, donc au pire il ne resterait  Apple _juste_ le reste du monde pour vendre des Apple TV, excuses du peu  ::roll::

----------


## Guikingone

Mon avis n'tait que personnel et non destin  crer une polmique, la lecture de mon post doit se faire sans lire entre les lignes et ne rsume que mon humble avis.

PS : Juger la capacit d'une personne  comprendre la technologie sur un post court et ne contenant qu'un avis simple ne me semble pas dmontrer une certaine maturit.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je crois qu'on ferait mieux de parler de ce qu'il y a dans l'appareil: chez MS du x86, bref du complet rchauff technologiquement, pas trop adapt  une tablette, mais parfait pour maintenir l'ancestrale compatibilit Win32 totalement technologiquement obsolte et 100% inadapt  un usage tactile.


X86 est bien meilleur que de l'ARM dsormais sur le haut de gamme, dans le bas gamme (genre le proco arm a 20 du raspberry) intel est inexistant. Intel fait des processeurs plus puissants et moins nergivore que ARM.
C'est physiquement impossible, l'architecture RISC ne peut pas excuter d'inscription complexe plus rapidement que CISC. ARM ne supportent que des instructions simples et de taille fixe (4 octets pour ARM standard, 2 pour Thumb), et supportent galement moins de modes dadressage.


MS a cre les apps ModernUI pour les tablettes.
Et enfin Win32 ne veut pas dire avoir une GUI non adapt au tactile.

Pour la tl j'utilise un raspberry2 + openelec, qui me permet de regarder n'importe quels format de vidos. Grace  Qemu je peut muler plein de vielle console et jouer..., rcemment j'ai jouer a Settlers2 sur mon raspberry. Bref l'Apple TV se fait compltement craser devant le raspbery  30.

L'ipad peut ventuellement vaincre 80% des pc vendu sur la puce graphique (intgrer aux proco intel), mais sur le processeur en lui mmes j'en doute.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Apple annonce WatchOS 5 avec de puissantes mises  jour lors du WWDC 2018*
*Le mode Walkie Talkie, les podcasts, la dtection de work-out et plus encore*


Une nouvelle mise  jour du systme dexploitation dApple Watch a t annonce par Apple  loccasion de la confrence mondiale des dveloppeurs (WWDC) 2018. Il sagit de WatchOS 5 qui fait suite  WatchOS 4. WatchOS est le systme d'exploitation install sur toutes les smartwatchs dApple. Il gre les applications sur l'appareil et dispose de nombreuses fonctions intgres.

Plusieurs fonctionnalits sont prvues pour cette mise  jour qui devrait tre disponible en automne 2018, selon Apple. Trois grands domaines sont privilgis dans ces nouvelles fonctionnalits. Ce sont la sant et le conditionnement physique, la communication et laccs rapide  linformation. Cependant plusieurs autres innovations sont au rendez-vous. Apple a annonc des versions bta destines aux dveloppeurs,  entre-temps, jusqu ce que la version finale soit disponible.

Voici les nouvelles fonctionnalits disponibles sur WatchOS 5 et qui seront gratuitement tlchargeables : watchOS 5 activits comptition, watchOS 5 Dtection Auto-Workout, watchOS 5 nouvelles sances d'entranement, watchOS 5 suivi de cadence, watchOS 5 Talkie-walkie, watchOS 5 Podcasts et dautres nouvelles fonctionnalits de watchOS 5.

_watchOS 5 activits comptition_ permet une nouvelle faon de faire la comptition avec des amis en fonction des points enregistrs par la smartwatch.  Cest la fonctionnalit de partage d'activit dj disponible qui rend cela possible. Une comptition peut tre organise entre les utilisateurs dApple Watch sur priode donne. Les utilisateurs reoivent des notifications de coaching pour les aider  battre leurs adversaires. Et bien dautres possibilits.

Deux nouveaux types dentranement sajoutent aux douze prcdents ddis sur watchOS dans le cadre de _watchOS 5 nouvelles sances d'entranement_. Ce sont le Yoga et la Randonne pour des exercices physiques et relaxants.

La fonctionnalit _watchOS 5 dtection Auto-Workout_, dj courant sur de nombreux gadgets de comptition, fait son entre parmi les possibilits de Apple smartwatch. Elle fonctionne avec des entranements prdfinis sur la montre dApple fournissant une alerte de dbut et de fin  des sances dexercice. 


Les coureurs pourront mme contrler leur rythme de course avec la possibilit de connaitre le nombre de pas par minute. Une alarme de cadence de course est mme prvue. Ils pourront consulter le rythme du parcours prcdent et celui du parcours en cours ainsi que leur allure moyenne. Cest la fonctionnalit _watchOS 5 suivie de cadence_ qui le permet.

Une nouvelle fonctionnalit _watchOS 5 Walkie-Talkie_ permet aux utilisateurs d'Apple Watch de communiquer plus simplement entre eux. Les utilisateurs auront juste besoin d'accorder l'accs  leurs amis, en appuyant sur le poignet et ils seront en mesure de se connecter instantanment et discuter via WiFi ou cellulaire.

 la grande joie des fanatiques de la montre connecte, dans le cadre de la fonctionnalit _watchOS 5 Podcasts_, ils pourront couter leurs missions favorites en dplacement, grce  des pisodes synchroniss automatiquement qui seront actualiss avec le dernier pisode.

Plusieurs autres fonctionnalits sont disponibles telles que lalerte des contenus des tiers sur le cadrant Siri, des raccourcis daccs rapide aux fonctions. Les notifications sont amliores avec des contrles interactifs disponibles pour les applications tierces. Par ailleurs, les cartes d'identit des tudiants seront disponibles sur Apple Watch.

*Source :* Apple

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce paquet de mise  jour sur WatchOS 5 ?  
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi Apple ne met-il pas,  la disposition du grand public, les versions bta de ses produits ?
 ::fleche::   quand lextension de cette mise  jour aux autres produits Apple ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les ministres britanniques ne peuvent plus porter l'Apple Watch lors des runions, de peur qu'ils soient mis  l'coute par des pirates
 ::fleche::  Apple explique aux dveloppeurs que les nouvelles applications ou mises  jour ne seront pas acceptes sur App Store, du 23 au 27 dcembre
 ::fleche::  Apple rend disponible iOS 11.1 pour tous les utilisateurs, cette mise  jour apporte de nouveaux emojis et des correctifs

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Apple lance l'Apple Watch Series 4 avec un design repens, un affichage plus grand, une puce S4 64 bits*
*Ainsi que des capacits dECG*

Annonce en septembre 2014 et lance en avril 2015, lApple Watch continue sa mue avec laccent mis sur la conception, les performances et, depuis un certains temps, la firme de Cupertino fait, une incursion dans le domaine de la sant et du conditionnement physique avec son dispositif wearable. 

Aprs le lancement, en juin dernier, du nouveau systme dexploitation de sa smartwatch WatchOS 5, Apple a prsent officiellement, le mercredi dernier, sa nouvelle gnration de montres Apple baptise Apple Watch Series 4 avec un nouvel affichage plus tendu et un corps plus fin.

La montre connecte dApple a t affine avec un cran plus grand de plus de 30 % par rapport au prcdent, intgr  un botier redessin avec des bords plus minces. Lexceptionnel design combin avec le nouveau systme dexploitation mobile WatchOS 5 et des fonctions dactivit et de communication avances font dApple Watch  la montre numro 1  au monde, comme pouvait le dire Tim Cook, directeur gnral dApple Inc. avant le lancement de la nouvelle montre. 



_Prsentation d'Apple Watch Series 4_

Apple Watch Series 4 intgre galement des fonctions rvolutionnaires de sant telles que la fonction de dtection de chutes de l'utilisateur, la fonction de dtection des faibles taux cardiaques et la fonction de mesure de lactivit lectrique du cur. Ces fonctions de sant ont, par ailleurs, t approuves par la FDA (Food and Drug Administration) et  ont valu des flicitations  Apple, de la part du prsident de l'American Heart Association, Ivor Benjamin, pour son engagement  innover dans le domaine de la sant, selon 9to5mac.

Parlons de quelques nouveauts livres avec lApple Watch Series 4 :

Sur le plan de la conception matrielle, lApple Watch Series 4 est presque le rsultat dune refonte de lApple Watch. Comme dj dit plus haut, le design a t redessin. Un cran plus large affiche dsormais plus de dtails en permettant des icnes et des polices d'applications plus grandes et plus lisibles. Le haut parleur a t optimis pour les appels tlphoniques et autres fonctions lies en le rendant plus fort  50 %. Les performances de la montre ont t amliores avec une puce S4 64 bits nouvelle gnration. Le Digital Crown a t compltement repens avec un retour haptique, selon le directeur de l'exploitation d'Apple, Jeff Williams.

Sur le plan des amliorations apportes pour soutenir la sant des utilisateurs, plusieurs fonctions ont vu le jour.

Un gyroscope  acclromtre permet  lApple Watch de dtecter une chute de lutilisateur. Lorsqu'un tel incident se produit, une alerte de chute brutale est envoye et lutilisateur peut facilement lancer un appel aux services d'urgence ou ignorer l'alerte. En cas de non rponse de la part de lutilisateur au bout de 60 secondes, Apple Watch Series 4 lance automatiquement un appel durgence et envoie un message aux contacts d'urgence. 

Apple Watch Series 4 analyse galement par intermittence le rythme cardiaque et envoie une notification en cas dun rythme cardiaque irrgulier. WatchOS 5 peut dtecter une fibrillation auriculaire. Il peut galement alerter l'utilisateur si la frquence cardiaque dpasse ou tombe en dessous d'un seuil spcifi.

Lactivit lectrique du cur est aussi prise en charge par Apple Watch Series 4. Une nouvelle application ECG dApple Watch Series 4 permet aux utilisateurs deffectuer une lecture ECG directement depuis le poignet, en plaant un doigt directement sur la couronne numrique pour mesurer lactivit lectrique du cur. Les rsultats montrent lensemble des anomalies du cur.

En ce qui concerne le conditionnement physique, Apple Watch Series 4 et WatchOS 5 mettent des outils encore meilleurs  la disposition de lutilisateur pour son panouissement lors des sances dentrainement. Lutilisateur a dsormais la possibilit de dfier dautres utilisateurs dApple Watch. Les amateurs de courses en plein air pourront profiter des 6 heures de temps d'autonomie.

En outre, selon Williams, toutes les fonctions de sant et de conditionnement physique sont chiffres sur l'appareil et dans le cloud. 

 compter du vendredi 14 septembre, Apple Watch Series 4 (GPS) sera disponible dans 26 pays et territoires, et Apple Watch Series 4 (GPS + Cellular) sera disponible dans 16 pays et territoires. Les deux modles seront disponibles en magasin  partir du vendredi 21 septembre.

Source : 9to5mac

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de Apple Watch Series 4 ?
 ::fleche::  Si vous devez lacheter, pour lesquelles de ses caractristiques lachteriez-vous ?

Voir aussi 

 ::fleche::  Les prix de certains produits Apple (Watch, Mac mini, AirPods, HomePod...) pourraient grimper,  cause des taxes US sur les importations chinoises
 ::fleche::  Keynote 2018 : Apple dvoile trois nouveaux smartphones : les iPhone Xr, Xs et Xs Max - spcifications, performances et nouveauts attendues
 ::fleche::  Donald Trump suggre  Apple de fabriquer ses produits sur le sol tasunien, pour viter les tarifs douaniers imposs  la Chine
 ::fleche::  Apple peut supprimer de votre bibliothque les films que vous avez achets, la notion d'achat varie-t-elle du physique au numrique ?
 ::fleche::  Apple va amliorer le chiffrement des donnes sur iPhone, une mesure qui ne plait pas aux forces de l'ordre qui le traitent de complice des criminels

----------


## codec_abc

C'est possible de changer le titre histoire que a fasse pas trop pub pour Apple ? C'est surtout le mot exceptionnel qui me gne et qui est trs subjectif (et donc n'a pas sa place ici)

EDIT: Merci pour la correction.

----------


## Sodium

Oui clairement, j'attends de dvp.com des actus, pas des communiqus de presse.

----------


## ShigruM

le probleme de ces montres en plus du prix c'est leurs autonomie trs mdiocre.
J'ai personnellement achet une xiaomi amazefit pour 35 et elle me fait 2.5 mois sans la recharger.
Honntement devoir recharger sa montre tous les jours c'est je trouve trs pnible.

Si cette montre avait une autonomie de 2 mois et qu'elle couterais < 49.99 la par contre je l'aurais achet directe.

----------


## spyserver

> Si cette montre avait une autonomie de 2 mois et qu'elle couterais < 49.99 la par contre je l'aurais achet directe.


Quelle rvlation ! Mais oui tu as raison si l'iWatch tait vendue moins chre et avec une autonomie plus grande, on lachterais surement tous !

Mais pourquoi Apple n'a pas fait a c'est vraiment bizarre ... hmmm  ::mouarf::

----------


## ShigruM

> Quelle rvlation ! Mais oui tu as raison si l'iWatch tait vendue moins chre et avec une autonomie plus grande, on lachterais surement tous !
> 
> Mais pourquoi Apple n'a pas fait a c'est vraiment bizarre ... hmmm


1) parce qu'Apple n'a pas la technologie de Xiaomi qui arrive a faire des montres connect qui ont une autonomie de 2-3 mois
2) Xiaomi  une stratgie diffrente d'apple, ils s'impose que 5% de marge max car ce qu'ils veulent c'est eux c'est conqurir le monde inonder le march de produit xiaomi, des produits de qualit bien meilleur que Apple et beaucoup moins cher.
3) Parceque Xiaomi paye chaque annes des milliards en R&D au lieu de payer en pub, ce qui fait que aujourd'hui les smarptphone de xiaomi le Mi8 sont par exemple mieux class que les Iphone sur DXO. Xiaomi a ouvert des centres de recherche sur la photo car la photo est un lement important pour le consomateur.
4) Parceque Xiaomi s'adapte bien aux marchs hors chine, en Inde par exemple la ou Apple a compltement fait un flop, et le store xiaomi a paris qui est tous le temps remplie de gens car encore une fois le but c'est de vendre en tres grande quantit de tous.
5) Xiaomi dveloppe un cosysteme bien plus puissant que Apple, aujourd'hui j'ai une montre xiaomi, un tlphone, une tl, une machine  laver et un robot aspirateur xiaomi, et je peut les controller dans les application xiaomi sur mon smartphone
6) et enfin parceque xiaomi croit dans des produits sur mesure pour les clients, chez xiaomi niveau smartphone tu as le choix entre du bordeless comme le mi mix 2 (mon tlphone), avec encoche (Mi8), ou bien un grand smarthpone de 7 pouce (Mi Max), il y'en a pour tous les gouts.

aujourd'hui je recommande clairement xiaomi pour sons avoir faire et ces innovation et surtous son prix.

----------


## Invit

> 1) parce qu'Apple n'a pas la technologie de Xiaomi qui arrive a faire des montres connect qui ont une autonomie de 2-3 mois
> 2) Xiaomi  une stratgie diffrente d'apple, ils s'impose que 5% de marge max car ce qu'ils veulent c'est eux c'est conqurir le monde inonder le march de produit xiaomi, des produits de qualit bien meilleur que Apple et beaucoup moins cher.
> 3) Parceque Xiaomi paye chaque annes des milliards en R&D au lieu de payer en pub, ce qui fait que aujourd'hui les smarptphone de xiaomi le Mi8 sont par exemple mieux class que les Iphone sur DXO. Xiaomi a ouvert des centres de recherche sur la photo car la photo est un lement important pour le consomateur.
> 4) Parceque Xiaomi s'adapte bien aux marchs hors chine, en Inde par exemple la ou Apple a compltement fait un flop, et le store xiaomi a paris qui est tous le temps remplie de gens car encore une fois le but c'est de vendre en tres grande quantit de tous.
> 5) Xiaomi dveloppe un cosysteme bien plus puissant que Apple, aujourd'hui j'ai une montre xiaomi, un tlphone, une tl, une machine  laver et un robot aspirateur xiaomi, et je peut les controller dans les application xiaomi sur mon smartphone
> 6) et enfin parceque xiaomi croit dans des produits sur mesure pour les clients, chez xiaomi niveau smartphone tu as le choix entre du bordeless comme le mi mix 2 (mon tlphone), avec encoche (Mi8), ou bien un grand smarthpone de 7 pouce (Mi Max), il y'en a pour tous les gouts.
> 
> aujourd'hui je recommande clairement xiaomi pour sons avoir faire et ces innovation et surtous son prix.


C'est beau la naivet  ::mrgreen:: 

Clairement Apple c'est pas des saints, mais Xiaomi c'est probablement pas mieux c'est juste leur stratgie de pntration du march qui est diffrente. De plus leur concurrent direct principal aujourd'hui c'est pas Apple, c'est Huawei.

----------


## KEKE93

Au mme titre que l'on parle des GAFA, an Chine on parle des BATX; soit Baidu, Alibaba, Tecent et Xiaomi ( avec certes une plus forte capitalisation boursire pour Alibaba et Tecent.)

Xiaomi a copi Apple en mettant en place des Stores d' peu prs la mme  superficie que les Apple stores. Attention, si l'on ne trouve que trs peu de produits dans le Xiaomi store  Paris, dans certains Xiaomi stores en Chine ( Shenzen ) on trouve de tout et de n'importe quoi; ils vont mme jusqu' concurrencer IKEA en proposant des articles de chambre et de cuisine!!

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme d'habitude Apple recopie ce que d'autres font depuis des annes en appelant a une nouveaut : Un ancien de Google+ accuse Apple de sarranger avec les faits.



> Lors de sa prsentation, Apple tait fier de prsenter  le premier dispositif quip dECG en vente libre pour le consommateur . Le premier ? Vraiment ? Pas selon Vic Gundotra en tout cas, ancien googler connu notamment pour avoir pris la tte du projet Google+  son lancement.
> 
> Aujourdhui  la tte dune startup baptise AliveCor, Vic Gundotra a exprim son tonnement lors dune interview accorde  Business Insider. En effet, sa socit travaille sur ce genre de produits depuis 7 ans dj, dont notamment un bracelet pour Apple Watch valid par la FDA (lUS Food and Drug Administration, organisme validant la distribution de mdicaments et matriaux mdicaux sur le territoire amricain), ou encore un accessoire pour smartphone.
> 
>  Quand ils ont dit quils taient les premiers  rendre [ce dispositif] grand public, nous avons t surpris , a-t-il annonc avant de pointer du doigt les principes de son concurrent californien :  Apple naime pas admettre quils copient quelquun, mme sur les petites choses. Ils crent leur propre version des faits .


La diffrence c'est quand Apple le fait a se vend.
Parfois il y a des produits en avance sur leur temps, comme la Microsoft Tablet PC en 2001.

----------


## KEKE93

> La diffrence c'est quand Apple le fait a se vend.
> Parfois il y a des produits en avance sur leur temps, comme la Microsoft Tablet PC en 2001.


L, on va dire que je pinaille dans les dtails, mais une des toutes premires tablettes date de 1991 avec la socit GO Corporation




Aussi, lire sur wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GO_Corp.




> On 29 June 2005, Kaplan filed an antitrust lawsuit against Microsoft, alleging that Microsoft technicians had stolen technology from GO that had been shown to them under a non-disclosure agreement.[5][6]
> 
> In a separate legal matter, in April 2008 certain features of the Microsoft's Windows/Tablet PC operating system and hardware were found to infringe on a patent by GO Corporation concerning user interfaces for pen computers.[7]


Il y avait aussi le Newton d'Apple (aprs le licenciement de Steve Jobs) mais a n'a pas t un succs commercial...

----------


## foetus

> Comme d'habitude Apple recopie ce que d'autres font depuis des annes en appelant a une nouveaut : ... La diffrence c'est quand Apple le fait a se vend.


Comme l'Apple Pipp!n  ::whistle::   ::aie::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Comme l'Apple Pipp!n


ou L'apple TV  ::whistle::   ::aie::

----------


## nirgal76

Design repens, bof, elle a la mme tte que la prcdente, et le qualifier d'exceptionnel, l c'est un manque d'objectivit navrant. Je trouve que c'est toujours une pale copie de l'original que voici :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme l'Apple Pipp!n


Je n'ai pas dis que tous les produits Apple avaient connu le succs, j'ai dis qu'il est arriv qu'Apple copie des vieilles technologies et que a cartonne.
Les commerciaux d'Apple sont fort.
Steve Jobs tait un excellent commercial.

Apple n'a rien sortie d'extra ordinaire et pourtant des gens ont fait la queue pour tre les premiers  acheter. (moins que d'autres fois)
C'est un produit de luxe, c'est pour montrer qu'on a les moyens de dpenser beaucoup trop pour une connerie.
C'est comme acheter une montre suisse. (sauf qu'une montre a une plus longue dure de vie et perd moins de valeur, votre iPhone ne vaudra plus grand chose dans 10 ans...)

----------

